# Getting really worried...



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Maybe I am jumping the gun, since teething is not over... I need some opinions on my pups ear development. I've been getting conflicting answers, and I am worried about it. I've had a few tell me that it looks like it could be a problem, and others tell me it looks normal. 

Anyway, here are some pics.




























I see lots of pups that have ears that tip over inwards in the so-called "teepee stage", but its not the weight of the ear causing it to tip inwards. He is actually pulling the ear into that position, not gravity. The area feels soft when he relaxes the muscles, but when he tightens the muscles (for example when chewing) it pulls that pocket tight. I'm getting pretty worried about it.

So, anyone have any experience with ears that were similar?


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

How old is your puppy? It could be normal and correct on it's own, but that "pocket" looks pretty deep set. If he were mine, I would be gluing some foam into that overset ear to try and smooth out that pocket. I'm kind of a freak about ears, I want them right and the longer he is allowed to hold the ear that way, the more set it will become. I have an almost 7 year old male that I waited too long on, he has a permanently overset ear.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Rob.....
I just looked at that photo....
Ok...._at this point_.....I would probably 'form" the ear too.
Simply because he is indeed folding and pulling the ear inward so strong.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

He'll be 5 months on the 1st...


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

They can form creases that stick around. I'd probably gently fold the ear vertically in opposition to that crease and smooth my fingers over the fold, sorta "counter creasing" the ear--like putting a fold into a piece of paper. This should *not* hurt him, but you do want to be fairly firm about it. Do this several times a day.

I wonder if there's a way to use the breath-rite strips to counteract the crease?

Robin--how would you "form" the ear?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Christine,
I would cut firm "foam inserts" to fit the ear.....and glue them in with Perma Bond Skin Cement.
Making sure that the rounder "base" of the form....straightens out that "fold"....and is glued properly. If the form is glued correctly....the ears will slightly pull to the other direction, or stand completely straight up.....they will not lean inward.
*hard to explain...I know*.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

BlackthornGSD said:


> They can form creases that stick around. I'd probably gently fold the ear vertically in opposition to that crease and smooth my fingers over the fold, sorta "counter creasing" the ear--like putting a fold into a piece of paper. This should *not* hurt him, but you do want to be fairly firm about it. Do this several times a day.
> 
> I wonder if there's a way to use the breath-rite strips to counteract the crease?
> 
> Robin--how would you "form" the ear?


Actually I already tried breathe rights, but they don't seem to be strong enough. When he flexes it there, he flexes so tightly that it would just bend the breathe right strip. And since that crease is so close to the inside structures, its hard to find a flat enough spot for the breathe right to get a good solid stick, which leads to the breathe right just popping off when he flexes...


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Christine,
> I would cut firm "foam inserts" to fit the ear.....and glue them in with Perma Bond Skin Cement.
> Making sure that the rounder "base" of the form....straightens out that "fold"....and is glued properly. If the form is glued correctly....the ears will slightly pull to the other direction, or stand completely straight up.....they will not lean inward.
> *hard to explain...I know*.


This is what I am thinking. I have several options open. I have the german forms sitting in front of me, but I am not sure they will be firm enough. I also have Molefoam and foam insulation. All I am waiting on now is the Torbots to arrive.

I've already tried eye lash glue and liquid bandage. Nether is strong enough or dries quick enough. I need something that is gonna be at full hold almost instantly, because he immediately tries to flex and if its not stuck the flexing will end up pulling it free from the area below crease...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Rob...the Perma Bond Skin Cement is the best that we have used.
It dries quickly and is very durable.
Make sure you add glue to "both" the foam insert AND the ear.....allow each to get slightly "tacky" before fusing together.
I do not like moleskin...I don't think it is strong enough...._but that's just my personal preference._


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi had an ear that rather looked like that..however by 5 months it had 'righted' itself so I didn't do anything to it..I did at the time, look rather strange, and honestly looked exactly like your pups, just wanted to throw that out there..

AND CUTE CUTE!! I am a sucker for those black dogs!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Masi had an ear that rather looked like that..however by 5 months it had 'righted' itself so I didn't do anything to it..I did at the time, look rather strange, and honestly looked exactly like your pups, just wanted to throw that out there..
> 
> AND CUTE CUTE!! I am a sucker for those black dogs!


Actually same here with my boy & that weird fold. You should still follow thru with the advice given in this thread but also just wanted to throw my expereince out there. GORGEOUS DOG YOU HAVE

This is a pic where he had it.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It is *very normal* for GSD ears to fold over.....not ALL fold overs need any help in correction, *most do not.*
Correction or "help" can be considered when the "fold" is so tight, that the inner part of the ear is forced together...like the OP's photo.
This type of "fold" is much more intense and tight......in which it can (and many times)...results in the ear permanently leaning inward.
I would only suggest assisting an ear that is *already* upright, in this fashion...if it displayed a warranted concern.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Well the ear appears to be doing better. It still has some fold in it, but it is not longer falling across the head.

I had decided that I was giving him until the 1st (his 5 month date). So in prep the days before hand we got the ear shaved and gathered supplies. Well lo-and-behold on the 1st he wakes up holding it different. I don't know whether shaving it did something, or maybe us messing with it spooked him into holding it right or what.

The fold is still there at the front, but other support structures must have firmed up, because its not collapsing across the head anymore. Here are some pics...










(Yes this is the real photo... Looks possessed doesn't he?)









Here you can see the fold is still present, but otherwise the ear seems to be doing right









Alright... So, thoughts? It doesn't seem to be collapsing across the head now, but the fold is still there. Still teething, as the puppy canines are still present.

Thought?


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Atleast for the moment... Knock on wood :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Feeling pretty confident about the ear. Its not 100% yet, but its looking better every day. He started losing canines, so the end of teething is near.

So, still not a sure thing, but maybe I was jumping the gun. Time will tell


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi had one ear rather like that, and it's fine now, give it some more time


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My dog had one ear like that and it stayed slightly leaning towards the other ear. When she is alert the ear is nice and straight.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

So the ear is doing this funky thing now where he is holding it to the side with the tip kinda tipped up. The way he is holding it keeps the crease/kink almost totally straight and it appears to be working itself out. This is a very good sign, as that is what his other ear did when it righted itself. When we first got him, his other ear laid across the head, and before it fully righted itself it did the exact same thing this ear is currently doing... I'll try to get a picture to post so you can see what I mean...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I was reading the thread and all I saw was over-analyzing and overkill on the cure. My (useless) advice would be to let nature take its course. The ear is up and he is going through a growth AND teething stage, things will balance out over all. And if I am wrong, well, you don't have my address.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I was wondering, is this an aesthetic problem (if it is then it's not really a problem to me. let it be) or is this a health risk? 

Just a question. No offense or rudeness intended. I don't know much about ears. Zeeva's popped up the next day I got her and are beautiful in my eyes...


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> I was wondering, is this an aesthetic problem (if it is then it's not really a problem to me. let it be) or is this a health risk?
> 
> Just a question. No offense or rudeness intended. I don't know much about ears. Zeeva's popped up the next day I got her and are beautiful in my eyes...


Purely aesthetic. Ears that are completely down can lead to increased infections, but an overset ear as being discussed is just aesthetic. However, even if only aesthetic it is consider a fairly big fault by the FCI standard.


----------

